# Break in period.



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm new to archery. Bought a new bow set at 65# 31 inch draw. I have shot about 100 shots at this point. I plan on setting it to 70# after the string breaks in. My question is about how many more shots before I get it tuned again? And will I have to continue tuning to keep it shooting the same after it is broken in?


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Most shops say 500 shots then bring it back in to retune


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

200 shots used to be the norm. With the equipment a lot of the string makers now use with pre stretched materials, companies like Winners Choice say 20 or so. Many claim no break in is required. The biggest thing I find that changes is the peep rotation. It takes a few shots to get the string settled in so the peep stays put. When I put on a new string, I don't tie in the peep or D loop permanent until I shoot about 100 shots. After that many shots, things always are stable if I am using a quality string from a reputable company. 

The simplest and best thing to do is take some measurements (axel to axel, brace height, etc), put some marks on your cams and then shoot some arrows. You can tell at a glance if something has changed. You can also tell if something changes as the arrow starts hitting differently. That is one of the reasons I prefer the Binary Cam system. Once the cams are synced, even when the string stretches, the cams stay in sync.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

So I guess my next question is how long does a bowstring last? Also, do they require tuning every so often or every 1000 shots or anything like that.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Depends on how much you shoot.

Guys that shoot a lot (50-100 arrows) a day change out their strings more often than the guys who shoot a couple of arrows the day before the hunt and call it good.

Me I'm a bit of a slacker and shoot maybe 15-20 arrows a couple of times a week during the winter and then ramp up a bit more for the 3D shoots and getting ready to hunt.

I think about changing my strings every couple of years unless they start to look frayed before then.

Like Bow dude says put some marks on them and if things start to change you can start looking for the reason why.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

The way to keep your bow string around a long time is 
1) buy a quality bow string 
2) keep it waxed. 
Waxing is a must. Did I mention that waxing will keep your bow string in good shape. I wax every time I take it outdoors prior to putting it away. The sun tends to dry it out. Keeping it waxed will help keep the fuzzies away. The sting on my GT500 is 4 years old, maybe 6 now. I haven't shot it a whole bunch the last few years due to time constraints. The string on my Answer was changed this year when I started shooting in the league in January. It is a 2013, so it was 4 years old. My Synergy is a 2015, but I just bought it from a dealer, so it is "new" and should be good for a couple of years. As long as you keep it waxed, (I think I mentioned that) you replace when it starts fraying or break a strand. When I am shooting normal, that would be in a league all winter, or maybe two leagues, shooting during the summer months and hunting, I will change strings every two years or sooner if needed.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have waxed twice now. After about 100 shots over 4 sessions. Every other session. That enough or should I every time I shoot?


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

You will get the feel for it through doing it. When my string starts looking dry, I wax. I have used several different types of wax, not so sure it matters as long as it is waxed. My favorite is bee's wax. I buy a toilet bowel wax ring for about 5 dollars. There is enough wax on one of those to last a lifetime. I keep the wax in an old 35mm plastic film container. I will take my fingers or a leather piece and work the wax into the string. Some say you should take a piece of serving thread and clean off the excess wax after waxing. I have never done this, I work all the wax into the string.


----------



## Cowboy145 (Apr 13, 2017)

I wax mine after every 20-40 shots. And I use string snot, it is awesome the best wax I have come across so far. It is not to expensive and keeps the string super slick and clean. With the advancement in archery and bows in the past 10 years new bows need to be retuned every 500 shots. after that. keep the stings as nice as you can with wax and replace when needed. (after first initial stretch)

Good luck!!


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm glad I'm reading this. When I have my bow "tuned", what exactly is getting adjusted?


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

When I "tune" my bows, I check the arrow rest height, (which never changes unless I change it), I check the "d" loop height (which normally doesn't change), I check the arrow for square to the string and raise or lower the tip if necessary (seldom changes) by adjusting the d loop or the arrow rest. I check the cam sync, which being a binary cam system doesn't change, I check the draw length on a draw board (seldom changes), I check brace height to see if there is any change and I check axel to axel measurement to see if any change. I also check draw weight and peep height. After all this, I will shoot thru the chronograph to see if there are any changes. Normally for me, things just don't change. I will also French tune to set the rest for correct distance from the riser. I will check all this prior to shooting my hunting arrows (about a month or so before the season starts or when I start shooting broad heads) and again after the hunting season and beginning of the 3-d league. If I change the arrows I want to use for hunting or leagues, I will set or check everything again. Sometimes I will tiller tune to fine tune and tighten up my groups.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't want to get anyone all fired up but I was told second hand that you should NOT wax your bowstrings... The guy that told my friend that is a string builder and told him that it basically only makes your string appear to be in better condition and adds weight to the string which will cause a loss in speed. Anyone more knowledgeable than me able to provide any more information on that? 

For the record I am currently a religious string waxer.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

most strings that i have seen fail was due to them drying up and then letting go.

I am going to keep was on my strings. I do beleive that you need to periodically clean the wax out of the strings and rewax besouse if you dont dus't gets caught in the wax and can abraid the strings.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I make my own strings and only wax when the string looks dry or dirty. My target bow has seen very little wax in 4 years. My hunting bows get more because they get dirty and wet. There going on 4 years now.
I use a very soft wax and only use my fingers to apply. I may use a piece of serving to remove the excess wax but I don't get carried away with pulling it tight.

Getting your string hot burnishing it with leather isn't good and only wears your string out faster. 

I never wax my serving!


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

